# Concrete anchors for threaded rod



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> On those ones you posted, are they MKT brand?
> 
> They have a lug inside that after you hammer the anchor in, you need to set the lug with a punch.
> 
> If you snugged it up you probably did it right, otherwise it'll spin right out.


All dropins work like that, I'm just surprised they set without blowing out the back of the brick...typically they need a few hard whacks.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

JR Shepstone said:


> On those ones you posted, are they MKT brand?
> 
> They have a lug inside that after you hammer the anchor in, you need to set the lug with a punch.
> 
> If you snugged it up you probably did it right, otherwise it'll spin right out.



Yes used the punch to tighten it so it wouldn't spin then I turned the threaded rod until it was real tight but stopping short of cracking the brick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Yes used the punch to tighten it so it wouldn't spin then I turned the threaded rod until it was real tight but stopping short of cracking the brick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that style would blow out the brick. You can only screw the rod in about a 1/2". It won't keep going and going.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

JR Shepstone said:


> I don't think that style would blow out the brick. You can only screw the rod in about a 1/2". It won't keep going and going.



Goes in about 1/2-5/8 . There were a couple where I knew one more c hair of a turn it would crack the brick. I cracked a few in the test area but it just ended up being a small crack and would be still usable. Think they should hold up since the old ones were still pretty strong next door and I used 4 of the brackets for 35' downspout.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> I don't think that style would blow out the brick. You can only screw the rod in about a 1/2". It won't keep going and going.


Not that, using the setting tool. I have the setting tool that you pound in with your chipper, I could see it splitting a brick.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Goes in about 1/2-5/8 . There were a couple where I knew one more c hair of a turn it would crack the brick. I cracked a few in the test area but it just ended up being a small crack and would be still usable. Think they should hold up since the old ones were still pretty strong next door and I used 4 of the brackets for 35' downspout.


Get a box of Sammys with the tapcon style screw, make your life a lot easier next time.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

Hilti makes a super strong epoxy system that works with threaded rod and holds a lot of weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

If you don't have to hold alot of weight, would something like this tapconed into place work?

http://www.warwickhanger.com/catalog/hardware-fasteners/ceiling-flange/


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> I think I'd rather just use an anchor of some sort, just have to figure out which ones would be best.


Redheads?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I just go old school. Use to be made from lead.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I just go old school. Use to be made from lead.


They still make those, but they accept a lag screw not a threaded rod.

Drop ins or sammys it ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Last time I got them for threaded rod. Needed to hold a commercial desk down.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Last time I got them for threaded rod. Needed to hold a commercial desk down.


Then it was a double expansion anchor, not the one in the pic which is a lag sheild but they look similar.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

eh, tomato tahmato. Lead insert, old school. They make them out of antimony now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> eh, tomato tahmato. Lead insert, old school. They make them out of antimony now.


Yeah they are zamac or some similar alloy.


----------

